# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Przebarwienia na twarzy jak usunąć

## PaulinaW

Witam
Od około roku mam problem z przebarwieniami na twarzy. Próbowałam już peelingów chemicznych, ale nie mogę się ich pozbyć, nie widać efektów, a na bardzo częste i różne zabiegi za bardzo mnie nie stać. Obecnie zamiast widzieć poprawę to nasilają się, są co raz ciemniejsze. Z domu krępuję się wychodzić bez makijażu, wygląda to tragicznie. 
Jak mogę sobie z tym poradzić? Chodzi mi o skuteczną metodę sprawdzoną, w tym momencie kasa nie gra roli, tylko aby to było skuteczne.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Karaoke

Jeśli kasa nie gra roli to polecam wizytę u kosmetyczki.

----------


## agam89

Najbardziej skutecznym na przebarwienia zabiegiem jest dermamelan. Jest on wykonywany wyłącznie przez dermatologów, ale uwaga, bardzo drogi, chociaż znam kilaka osób, które są ogromnie zadowolone z efektów.

----------

